# Help with what algae this is



## Valentib (Jun 6, 2012)

Can someone help verify what type of algae this is and what I can do to get rid of it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Valentib,

It is difficult to tell from your picture. Could you provide a picture that is more in focus and maybe a closer shot?


----------

